

Show HN: If you write Markdown on iOS & need reference materials, try WritingKit - quanganhdo
http://getwritingkit.com/

======
quanganhdo
I've been working on this app since June 2010, and just released a 3.1 update
to the app yesterday. It's come a long way, and now very much stable for daily
use.

Check out my homemade unedited screencast here for a taste of Writing Kit's
text editing power:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5KgaL8LV2g&feature=youtu.be#t=01m00

Writing Kit is meant to give writers tools they need to finish their task:
Dropbox sync, TextExpander, built-in browser, answers from DuckDuckGo,
Instapaper & Readability access for materials, you name it.

iTunes link: <http://bit.ly/getwritingkit>

~~~
quanganhdo
Clickable link to screencast:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5KgaL8LV2g&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5KgaL8LV2g&feature=youtu.be#t=01m00)

